

Bill would nuke Visa cards, Adwords, DNS records for pirates - sgift
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/bill-would-nuke-visa-cards-adwords-dns-records-for-pirates.ars

======
bediger
I'd like to note that this particular article uses the word "rightsholder" as
almost a title. If you substitute "aristocrat" or "noble" for "rightsholder"
in the article, you make it a quite unsavory read.

Will "rightsholder" become the equivalent of "noble born" in the near future?

